# Front brake squeak help



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I bought my 05 m6 gto a month ago with 33k miles. Since about the time I got it the front brakes will not stop squeaking when I apply light to medium braking pressure. Also, the rims she to collect a lot of brake dust fairly quickly. I did a search but was unable to find a thread on this exact issue. I've read negative things about spraying lubricant onto the pad, it kind of doesn't make all that much sense to spray something slippery onto the things that stop our 3700 lb vehicles... do you guys have any tips or suggestions? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

You might want to pull the wheels and check to see if you have a caliper hanging up. I would start there first.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do NOT spray anything (lube especially) on the rotors. Pads with a high metallic content can cause squeaking. Or if the pads are getting down there, you may be hearing the wear indicator rubbing on the rotor telling you to replace them. You may need to have the rotors turned and install some other pads. I like the ceramic ones as they don't squeak as much, don't throw so much brake dust and they tend to last longer.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I had new tires put on two weeks ago and they said I have 60% left on the front pads. The garage did recommend putting on ceramics when they need to be replaced, but I can't justify replacing them with that much left. 607, what would a hung up caliper look like? Btw I'm in the 607 too.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would look to see if the inside or outside of the brake pad has less material than the other on the caliper. Good to hear there is another goat around in Binghamton. Don't get to see very many around here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you by it from a dealer or private sale. It might still be covered if you got it at a dealership.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay thanks I'll check out the amount of material. I bought it off a guy in Liverpool as is. I have been surprised by the amount of goats I've seen around here. In the past month I've seen a blue 5.7 and a blue 6 in Endicott as well as a black 6 in apalachin. My brother saw a red one in Vestal today too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

